#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What are the best places in Sri Lanka for backpackers?

## Bhavya

We can say Sri Lanka is a travelers paradise and now it's becoming a hot spot for backpackers as well. The plus point is you can get around the island easily without private transport and There are many places to visit in Sri Lanka, whether it's golden beaches or mountain temples, Sri Lanka has something for everyone. Can you guys tell me what are the best places in Sri Lanka for backpackers?

----------


## Mr.Wick

Sri Lanka is a world's number 01 island. Mostly the European travellers come on Sri Lanka and explore their vacations. I would recommend the following places really the travellers want to explore there,


01) Adams Peak 
02) Ella 
03) Alagalla Mountain Range
04) Meemure - Night Camping 
05) Knuckles Mountain Range

----------


## Bhavya

> Sri Lanka is a world's number 01 island. Mostly the European travellers come on Sri Lanka and explore their vacations. I would recommend the following places really the travellers want to explore there,
> 
> 
> 01) Adams Peak 
> 02) Ella 
> 03) Alagalla Mountain Range
> 04) Meemure - Night Camping 
> 05) Knuckles Mountain Range


Thanks for your suggestions Davison. One day I would like to go on a backpacking trip to Meemure. hope it's happen soon. In the above places, did you go on a backpacking trip to any places?

----------


## Mr.Wick

I planned to go on Adams Peak this session time. The session time is already started (November to April). Ella is the one of the best place in Sri Lanka. I visited there 2 times and enjoyed that journey.

----------


## Bhavya

That's great, I heard about Ella a lot but didn't get the chance to visit there. After your trek to Adam's peak , let's share your experience with us here.

----------

